# Questions on moving to Chiang Mai



## Parzival

My wife and I are preparing to submit our long stay visa application and start a new life in Chiang Mai later this year. A few questions we have:

1. What do people do for medical services? How does one see a doctor? How would someone get prescriptions filled?

2. Phone options - we have iPhones and are wondering if we should simply buy a SIM card for service in Thailand.

3. Where are some good neighbourhoods that have services within walking distance (markets, restaurants, laundry, etc) where people can retire to?

4. In renting a place, do we need a realtor or other real estate professional?

I'm sure there will be more questions as we work through things but these are a start.

Thanks in advance for any comments or help.


----------



## Dustin_Walrod

Really looking forward to responses here, as me and my girlfriend are heading that way as well, and are seeking answers to all of these questions!!


----------



## Susanmarie44

Hello,

I lived in Chiang Mai for three years, and I will try to answer some of your questions.

I found the medical and dental care in Chiang Mai good. The cheapest option is Sri Phat, a division of the Chiang Mai University hospital system. As it is a government facility, it is crowded and often more difficult to communicate in English. My doctor in the US knew a doctor in Chiang Mai, but I have also seen lists on the Internet of recommended doctors who speak English. Some people prefer to use a private hospital, such as Ram, in the center, or Bangkok, on the superhighway. Easier to access, more expensive, equal quality in my opinion. Many drugs available at pharmacies without prescriptions. I used Preena Pharmacy near Thaepae Gate and highly recommend it. Buying prescriptions at a hospital is much more expensive.

3,4. I have heard that many expats like the area around Nienahamen Rd, where there are many condos, restaurants, shops. I e also read that more people are living in suburbs such as Hang Dong. I chose to live in the old city, and it was the right location for me. I found a sublet and my permanent house through the classified section of a newspaper called Chiang Mai City Life. Those classifieds seem to have disappeared, and I'm not sure why. I think you will pay a lot more by using a realtor, and suggest spending some time in the city to get the feel of different areas, transportation. You can also get some ideas by doing an Internet search or using Craigslist, although I also think these options will be more expensive.

I also encourage you to visit during the low season if you plan to make Chiang Mai yout permanent home. For a portion of the year, and particularly in the Spring, the air quality can make life difficult for people with some health concerns, which is why I left. Like many desirable places, Chiang Mai has become hotter, more crowded, and filled with more tourists. Just take time to make sure it's the right choice for you. 

Please let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## karstenaichholz

Medical: As above poster already said, there's cheaper government options and the more expensive, private Ram hospital. This said, medical cost for minor issues is very cheap in Chiang Mai, so seeing someone for the flu might cost you $20 at a private hospital. You can take out local health insurance (BUPA is the market leader) for as little as a few hundred USD a year per person.

Phone: No problem if your phones are unlocked. Local SIM cards are cheap and universally available at airports and 7-Elevens.

Location: Nimmanhemin is a central neighborhood, but not exactly a budget choice. Going a bit outside the city (e.g. the settlements along canal road) would net you a better deal (but you'll need some wheels, e.g. a scooter)

Renting; Best deal is to be had by walking around a neighborhood you are interested in and looking for 'for rent' signs. If they're in Thai (anything with a phone number), just take a picture and show it to a Thai-speaking person/friend later on.


----------



## Kimsteve

Hi, my wife and I are also retiring to Chiang Mai, and appreciate the information. Could you tell me if the Chiang Mai City Life is also online?


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Search results*



Kimsteve said:


> Hi, my wife and I are also retiring to Chiang Mai, and appreciate the information. Could you tell me if the Chiang Mai City Life is also online?


Gentlemen, here is a search result for Chiang Mai City Life. 
This thread and another like it is :closed_2: - least the page start looking like a classified advertiser site- 
which is not permitted by Forum Rules.



Jet Lag
Moderator


----------

